# Hx240 vs HX20V



## harman90 (Nov 21, 2012)

hi ! I made thread few days back and asked for your suggestions !! You guys recommended me SX240 HS and HX20 v
My priorities are good IQ, VQ , low light performance !! I want it for family trips and functions  ! 

Now I am getting the both at nearly same price of 15000-16000 ! Can you please suggest me which I should go for!

Sorry for typo error !! its SX240 (not Hx240)


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 21, 2012)

Good IQ and low light - SX240
Good VQ - HX20v

Not that IQ of 20v is bad or VQ of 240hs is poor. Everything is comparative


----------



## harman90 (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks prashant  for !!! 

How is  Panasonic FZ 47 as compared to these !! Is there any better option within this range ??


----------



## titlingkm (Nov 22, 2012)

fz47 has manual control for video..its good in video quality but SX240 tops in Image Quality..
Just check in flickr..


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 23, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Good IQ and low light - SX240
> Good VQ - HX20v
> 
> Not that IQ of 20v is bad or VQ of 240hs is poor. Everything is comparative


The same is my suggestion to the OP


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 2, 2012)

i bought SONY HX20v 
because i want fast auto focus/ low light and high zoom video with stereo audio.


----------



## harman90 (Dec 2, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> i bought SONY HX20v
> because i want fast auto focus/ low light and high zoom video with stereo audio.



Thanks mate !! I am also going for same ! 
just waiting for best ebay offer !!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 17, 2012)

harman90 said:


> Thanks mate !! I am also going for same !
> just waiting for best ebay offer !!



you bought camera or still waiting for the offer??


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 18, 2012)

harman90 said:


> Thanks mate !! I am also going for same !
> just waiting for best ebay offer !!



Check out tradus, they have a good offer going on right now.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sony Cyber-Shot DSC HX20V

Rs.16,200

fotocentreindia.com


----------



## nac (Dec 19, 2012)

^ Rocky, It's before tax... It's 18k+


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 19, 2012)

nac said:


> ^ Rocky, It's before tax... It's 18k+



ohh okk


----------



## shubham gupta (Dec 27, 2012)

harman90 said:


> hi ! I made thread few days back and asked for your suggestions !! You guys recommended me SX240 HS and HX20 v
> My priorities are good IQ, VQ , low light performance !! I want it for family trips and functions  !
> 
> Now I am getting the both at nearly same price of 15000-16000 ! Can you please suggest me which I should go for!
> ...



why dont you go for fujifilm f660 exr..it has got very good reviews..


----------

